# PGM's - Encyclopedia Britannica 9th Edition



## samuel-a (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a good read:
Platinum and the Platinum Metals


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 4, 2013)

The first thing I gleaned from this is that if you do not want pd and ir to come down with your pt when adding your ammonium chloride, is to take the batch to dryness and heat at 125C long enough to convert pd and ir to ammonium chloride soluble salts.

Thanks Samuel


----------

